# Switching brand loyalties?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Ever since I picked up my center channel speaker from Frys, I have become a fan of Polk. I have never really had a chance to hear too many others in similar situations. My next Polk upgrade was a R50 pair of towers. I started out with plastic satilite speakers for my first speakers, which was a good move since I was only 13, and used all my money for them and the AVR. I next moved to my bookshelves for my Fronts. Those were a pair of Sony SS-U4030's. While sounding alot better than the satilites, it wasn't as much as I wanted. After a while my parents bought me a pair of Sony towers. They became a great addition to my HT building, and sounded actually pretty good. But had no power handling. The Woofers always had over excursion problems when i tried to play it loud, and the mid levels got harsh sounding when cranked. So after more investments, and a couple years the R50's came into my position around...2007. And so far at loud levels they haven't shown much problems. They lack real depth in the bass, but got real good sound up to 40-50hz. 

But after that long story, I always wanted to upgrade within the family. I was thinking of getting LSi's from polk after getting more money. This was one of my goals that has been here since I got my center channel speaker back in 06'. But lately my mind has been considering getting Martin Logans. I heard them in the Magnolia Hi Fi a couple cities down, and sounded so good. I initially didn't like them, but after a few comments from Sonnie, he soothed my mind. I didnt like the lack of great sound field for them, but placement, and model makes a difference. But when i was in the sweet spot, man those ML's were awesome. I mostly liked them for instrumental. The voices didn't seem to "be there" but those drums, guitars, wind chimes...all sounded like they were sittin in front of me.

I am still considering both of them just...thinking of getting Martin Logans for all my speakers. i like the electrostatic theory. It sounds very clear, crisp, realistic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Electrostatic speakers sound great:T just keep in mind that they generally dont go as low (if you have a good sub it wont matter) and require a good amp that can drive at least 4 ohms as they require a decent amount of power to make them sing. They also take up a bit more floor space.


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I love Martin Logan speakers, They are the best speaker I have ever heard so far. I grew up with a set of Martin Logan sequel twos and they have spoiled me. My family used just two of them for watching movies and even with only two speakers they filled the room with sound and blow away and typical home theater setup I have heard. And for Music there is nothing better. Clean, crisp sound that is warm and not harsh. I could turn them up to the point I could hear them outside the house and still they were smooth and not harsh. Each tower had a ten inch sealed sub so the bass was great as well. 

If I had the money for a set and the power to push them I would go Logan.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well since I got the 876, it should have enough power to run the Martin Logans, right? Its rated at 140watts with 0.05% THD at 8 ohms. I don't know the conversion, but it should have enough power, since most Martin logans run around 4 ohms.


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

What Martin Logan's are you looking at?

My dad uses two 600 watt mono block Adcom amps to drive his. The sequel twos are 6 foot high speakers.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I have only heard 2 models from Martin Logan, so I am not too familiar with their products. I would like to hear more before I go and bust out the dough to buy them.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm actually pretty excited that my distributor now carries ML ... I'll get a chance to demo more models.


----------

